# Show us some of your Christmas Decorations



## Marie5656 (Dec 5, 2021)

*I do not do a tree, but my "thing" is to decorate with snowmen...and keep them up all winter. Here are the ones I put out today. I still have more to put out..will take pics when I do.

*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 5, 2021)

The little dining table in my sitting room.

I was going to purchase a poinsettia but I decided to use this little hurricane lamp. 

I’ve had the holiday candle ring since 1983 and it will probably last as long as I do.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 5, 2021)

These are cookie/biscuit tin lids--some I found in thrift shops; don't we love thrift shops   , some I got gifts in--and I put up at Christmas (the rest of year I have decorative fans on the holder):


Here are each one to make it a little easier to see:


----------



## officerripley (Dec 5, 2021)

One more and then I promise I'm done ; I bought this gift bag last year and thought, that's so pretty I'm going to keep it for a decoration; it's hanging over a seashell-framed mirror; I just love this old red truck:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 5, 2021)

officerripley said:


> These are cookie/biscuit tin lids--some I found in thrift shops; don't we love thrift shops   , some I got gifts in--and I put up at Christmas (the rest of year I have decorative fans on the holder):
> 
> View attachment 197568
> Here are each one to make it a little easier to see:
> ...


The biscuit tin lids are a great idea!


----------



## Shero (Dec 5, 2021)

Haven't anything up yet, but I am having lovely leafy branchs and white fairy lights on the porch .


----------



## Lizzie00 (Dec 5, 2021)

my $3.99 bargain poinsettia from Aldi….always better when it’s a deal


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 5, 2021)

Lizzie00 said:


> my $3.99 bargain poinsettia from Aldi….always better when it’s a deal
> View attachment 197582


Exactly!


----------



## Remy (Dec 5, 2021)

That's a fantastic idea @officerripley  I'll look at those tins differently now.


----------



## Lizzie00 (Dec 5, 2021)

officerripley said:


> One more and then I promise I'm done


Noooooo….don’t be done….bring ’em on!


----------



## officerripley (Dec 5, 2021)

Remy said:


> That's a fantastic idea @officerripley  I'll look at those tins differently now.


I used to work with a gal who collected the tins, can't remember which ones--maybe old advertising ones?--but I found one once at a yard sale I think it was and gave it to her and she was ecstatic.


----------



## Remy (Dec 5, 2021)

I hang ornaments on the wall. These are all thrifted except the brown acorn. That was from a seller at the quilt show.

I'm nuts about the rabbit/trees ornament. I think it's rather old. Marked "Italy" and was 25 cents. And those bunnies in the pinecone!


----------



## Remy (Dec 6, 2021)

Everything, except the dresser is thrifted.


----------



## Remy (Dec 6, 2021)

More thrift finds this year.


----------



## Remy (Dec 8, 2021)

50 cents at paws. (it's smaller than it looks here) Found at the bottom of a ornament basket. Wish they had more. It's so cute.


----------



## Remy (Dec 11, 2021)

For 2 dollars, I couldn't leave him behind. So kitsch!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2021)




----------

